# Windows XP not allowing Laptop battery to charge?



## clumsyThumbs (Jun 21, 2005)

I had exerienced nearly every laptop battery problem possible or so I thought.. This one is entirely new, my battery is working A+, so is the charger, however if I am using my laptop (ie. Windows XP is running) the charging stops after 2-3 seconds. As Soon as I shutdown or Hibernate the system the battery starts charging automatically without any intervention. It looks to me like theres something in the OS drivers that doesnt let me charge the battery, but just as a side note, *sometimes* (1 in 25) if I keep trying 20-30 times, even if the laptop is running it starts charging ..

Any idea what the problem could be?? .. it is pretty wierd .. :4-dontkno 

Thanks is advance!

Oh yeah .. the laptop is a HP zx5000 running Win XP professional


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Very strange... XP shouldn't be able to affect the charging like that. Have you checked your power settings?


----------



## alesh (Jun 19, 2005)

XP can't affect battery charging.
If your BIOS supports battery reset or if your laptop supports some other kind of a battery reset utility i would try with that first.
Your battery levels might be messed up.

A.


----------



## clumsyThumbs (Jun 21, 2005)

Nope .. BIOS has no such settings, plus my battery levels show up perfectly fine while discharging, it just refuses to charge when the OS is running, 3/4 of the way through the hibernation process it starts charging.

But yeah I checked my power settings .. I dont have a single power scheme in the drop down list, and I cant even add any power scheme, nothing happens when I click the save as button as all the sub drop down options are disabled. I logged in as the Admin but still the same problem? Any ideas?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Check the model number closer before you download an use any of these patches. There were a lot of slight variations on the ZX 5000.

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...-R163-1&h_query=ZX+5000&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

This may be something to consider:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=385151&lang=en&cc=us&softwareitem=ob-30947-1

JamesO


----------

